# NM - Delete post if possible



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

NM..


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

You’ve already decided all women are liars. I think that will be a problem for any woman, regardless of her age.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Hardtohandle said:


> Posted this in the men's forum to here a male only response, but also want to hear a mix so posting here to see the different mindsets.
> 
> I am going to 55..
> I am not ready to date ATM but I am looking and feeling stuff out.
> ...


   
Men lie about their age too. I saw some men claiming to be 40 with pics that looked like they were taken in the 80's (in 2020!) ... or they looked like their dog years equivalent.

My advice is, date who you want, but if someone lies, drop them immediately. It's really stupid to lie about your age, regardless of sex, personally, I'd wonder what else they lied about.

Maybe some women lie about their age to date men closer to their age group as many men seem to be fixated on dating "younger and hotter". Some women don't want to date Gramps unless they're in his age range.

Out of curiosity are you honest on your profile?


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

nm


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> Men lie about their age too. I saw some men claiming to be 40 with pics that looked like they were taken in the 80's (in 2020!) ... or they looked like their dog years equivalent.
> 
> My advice is, date who you want, but if someone lies, drop them immediately. It's really stupid to lie about your age, regardless of sex, personally, I'd wonder what else they lied about.
> 
> ...


Of course.. I have no reason to lie.. 

But I can already where this thread is going..


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Hardtohandle said:


> ..the mother of my kids cheated on me and so did my last wife/narc..


Instead of collecting data about the appropriate age of a new partner, it would be very helpful for you to take some time alone, on your own, and sort through why you choose these types of women.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

If you are a simple man then simply get out and do things and meet people. If someone catches your eye, ask her out and get to know each other. If it is meant to be, it shall be regardless of the date on her birth certificate. 

If it's not meant to be, it won't,,,, and again, regardless of the date on a birth certificate. 

Don't make age a make or break criteria before you've even met the person. Let nature, chemistry and compatibility do the filtering.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

minimalME said:


> Instead of collecting data about the appropriate age of a new partner, it would be very helpful for you to take some time alone, on your own, and sort through why you choose these types of women.


Thank you..


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I think the question of age is only important for people who are looking to have children.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow, he got butthurt already?

Damn son, you'll definitely need a thicker skin than that when you plan on dating. How the France will you react if someone rejects you?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

TXTrini said:


> Wow, he got butthurt already?
> 
> Damn son, you'll definitely need a thicker skin than that when you plan on dating. How the France will you react if someone rejects you?


He's already in 'blame' mode, so he'll end up bitter in no time.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

In regards to casual dating vs seeking serious relationship, again, get out and meet people and ask out those that interest you. Nature and compatibility will determine whether it is a lasting or temporary relationship. 

Countless marriages and happy families have resulted from a casual hook up where someone came back for seconds and they hit it off and wanted to be together. 

And of course there are an infinite number of couples where they may have gone into it thinking in terms of long term where things didn't work out forever. 

If someone catches your eye and interests you, take your shot. If it's meant to be, it will happen. If it's not, it won't, then pick up and move on to the next.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

As has been suggested to you many times over the years, you need to take a long break from dating and figure out why you were so determined to stick with the last user for all that time when it was obvious from the beginning that she was not the right one for you. My guess is that you’ll be deeply involved with someone just like her in six months. I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

The rule of thumb is age/2 plus 7, so in this case you can date as young as 34.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Openminded said:


> As has been suggested to you many times over the years, you need to take a long break from dating and figure out why you were so determined to stick with the last user for all that time when it was obvious from the beginning that she was not the right one for you. My guess is that you’ll be deeply involved with someone just like her in six months. I hope I’m wrong.


Agreed. The OP seems bitter and angry, probably because he hasn't healed from his breakup. If you're still at the point where you believe everyone of the opposite sex is exactly like your ex, whether you're a man or a woman, you're not ready to date. You can't open your heart to a new person when it's still wounded.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

CallingDrLove said:


> The rule of thumb is age/2 plus 7, so in this case you can date as young as 34.


If a woman wants a father figure.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

A


TexasMom1216 said:


> Agreed. The OP seems bitter and angry, probably because he hasn't healed from his breakup. If you're still at the point where you believe everyone of the opposite sex is exactly like your ex, whether you're a man or a woman, you're not ready to date. You can't open your heart to a new person when it's still wounded.


Agreed. It's total madness to blame 50% of the worlds population for what one person did.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Agreed. It's total madness to blame 50% of the worlds population for what one person did.


And no one is perfect in that regard. I have been through the same struggles, making assumptions that all men are going to do the same things the bad men in my life have done. I'm old now, and know that thinking that way is going to ruin any relationship. You have to finish ALL the grief stages before you can move on, if you're stuck in anger it's going to be a disaster.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> And no one is perfect in that regard. I have been through the same struggles, making assumptions that all men are going to do the same things the bad men in my life have done. I'm old now, and know that thinking that way is going to ruin any relationship. You have to finish ALL the grief stages before you can move on, if you're stuck in anger it's going to be a disaster.


I have plenty of reasons not to trust men, thankfully I was always able to understand that not all men are like my dad/ex husband.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> If a woman wants a father figure.





https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_disparity_in_sexual_relationships



The rule even has its own Wikipedia entry. 😂


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Why was the original post deleted by OP? I miss everything. 😌


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

*Deidre* said:


> Why was the original post deleted by OP? I miss everything. 😌


Check my quote. 

Posters who puss out and delete their posts is a pet peeve of mine, so I borrowed a book from @Livvie 😁


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

TXTrini said:


> Check my quote.
> 
> Posters who puss out and delete their posts is a pet peeve of mine, so I borrowed a book from @Livvie 😁


Lol Okay, I see now.

The internet offers a buffet of advice, you might not like everything so just pick the advice you do like. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

CallingDrLove said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_disparity_in_sexual_relationships
> 
> 
> 
> The rule even has its own Wikipedia entry. 😂


Its a rule make up by someone who wanted a young partner I expect.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

TXTrini said:


> Wow, he got butthurt already?
> 
> Damn son, you'll definitely need a thicker skin than that when you plan on dating. How the France will you react if someone rejects you?





Laurentium said:


> I think the question of age is only important for people who are looking to have children.


Not sure about that; at some point, one has to consider that we are, in fact, mortal, and a partner may not want to be in a position of likely outliving the other by a significant amount, such that they may assume they'll take on the role of caretaker, or perhaps age sexually at a pace where there's a likelihood of incompatibility.

Obviously, it depends upon what the age gap is, and when. Someone 35 marrying someone 50 might not face anything for 20 years, if ever? Who knows. But it's still something that is a different set of circumstances that someone close to your age, +/- 5 years say?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> Not sure about that; at some point, one has to consider that we are, in fact, mortal, and a partner may not want to be in a position of likely outliving the other by a significant amount, such that they may assume they'll take on the role of caretaker, or perhaps age sexually at a pace where there's a likelihood of incompatibility.


Well, that is a good point. 

I've been widowed myself, but it was sudden - it didn't involve a period of being a caretaker. Loss of a partner (perhaps by divorce) or sexual incompatibility, can occur at any age. Nevertheless, a big age difference does make these problems more likely, as you say.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Casual Observer said:


> Not sure about that; at some point, one has to consider that we are, in fact, mortal, and a partner may not want to be in a position of likely outliving the other by a significant amount, such that they may assume they'll take on the role of caretaker, or perhaps age sexually at a pace where there's a likelihood of incompatibility.
> 
> Obviously, it depends upon what the age gap is, and when. Someone 35 marrying someone 50 might not face anything for 20 years, if ever? Who knows. But it's still something that is a different set of circumstances that someone close to your age, +/- 5 years say?


This is exactly what I considered when I decided on what age range to seek. Men already die almost 10yrs before women, so I wasn't interested in someone too much older. Plus, it's great being able to have seamless conversations without having to explain every reference.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Hardtohandle said:


> Of course.. I have no reason to lie..
> 
> But I can already where this thread is going..


Where is it going?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TXTrini said:


> This is exactly what I considered when I decided on what age range to seek. Men already die almost 10yrs before women, so I wasn't interested in someone too much older. Plus, it's great being able to have seamless conversations without having to explain every reference.


In the UK the average age of death is only 2 years between men and women.
I agree about the age difference though. I wouldn't have wanted a guy a lot older than me.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> In the UK the average age of death is only 2 years between men and women.
> I agree about the age difference though. I wouldn't have wanted a guy a lot older than me.


Yeah, we saw a shark scuba diving and both my husband and son swam TOWARD the shark. I don't know about the rest of the world but in Texas, men die earlier than women. 😂 😋 😊


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Yeah, we saw a shark scuba diving and both my husband and son swam TOWARD the shark. I don't know about the rest of the world but in Texas, men die earlier than women. 😂 😋 😊


Yeah, I get that. When I lived in Houston, having a party with my neighbor and our gfs, we could see the local water tower nearby, and my neighbor (guy) said hey we should climb it and drink a beer sitting on top, it would be a great view. He was mostly kidding, I said hey I'd do it, he was all about if you'll do it I'll do it too.

After a few minutes of well we should, we did. I remember that because once we got near the top we realized the top was curved and no rail at edges. 
We actually said well we're here, let's go on up. 🤣


----------

